# Quý bà săn trai trẻ - Mốt thời thượng hiện nay



## Xinh (5 Tháng một 2013)

*Chuyện  "phi công trẻ lái máy bay bà già" lâu nay vẫn có và ở dạng "thầm kín".   Giờ đây nó như cuộc ’’săn’’ tìm đầy thú vị của các quý bà và những  thanh niên trẻ, tràn căng sức sống là con... "mồi". ’’Săn ’’ trên mạng,  ’’săn’’ trên sàn và ’’săn’’ tại quán cà phê… *

Có ở trong chăn mới biết chăn có rận, giờ nhiều bà sồn sồn đi tìm của lạ,  nhưng không phải ai cũng ra mặt. Có người thì e ấp, có chị thì thẳng  thắn, có bà thì bốp chát nhưng "tay" nào đã bị vào tầm ngắm thì các bà  có mà mềm nhũn như chi chi, bảo cho gì cũng cho ngay. Bằng nhiều cách  tôi đã thâm nhập được vào giới đó để ghi lại những gì thật nhất đang  diễn ra đối với các quý bà.

Trong số ấy nhìn bề ngoài ai cũng đạo mạo, lịch sự nhưng "câu giai"  thì thành... thần, khi mà cả hai bắt được đúng "sóng" của nhau. Sau  nhiều ngày quan sát tại những điểm chơi như thế này, điều dễ nhận ra  nhất là khi ra khỏi nhà các bà ăn vận đồ khác và đến "điểm hẹn" bộ đồ cũ  sẽ được thay ra và khoác lên mình bộ đồ sành điệu hơn. Đó là cách nguỵ trang hiệu quả.










             "Quý bà "càng sang thì "cỏ càng non tơ" theo ý muốn










             Chọn..."hàng"










             "Phu" nhảy ăn lương tháng










             Những chỗ như thế này là điểm của "sồn sồn" để... đong đưa 










             Giờ chuyện máy bay bà già đi tìm phi công trẻ đã trở thành... mốt của một số chị em


















             Nhiều bà già khú nhưng đến "điểm" thì ăn mặc trẻ trung như con gái










             Giờ chuyện "trâu già tìm gặm cỏ non" không phải là hiếm











             Bãi đáp của cuộc chơi





Phụ nữ - Theo *Đức Trí*​ _ANTĐ_​


----------



## loveforever89 (25 Tháng tám 2013)

*Trả lời: Quý bà săn trai trẻ - Mốt thời thượng hiện nay*

wa hay


----------



## loveforever89 (25 Tháng tám 2013)

*Trả lời: Quý bà săn trai trẻ - Mốt thời thượng hiện nay*

tai mấy chi ko có chong ben canh,có tiền nhiều mà thiếu tình cam cung = 0


----------



## boy_nhaque_thattha (29 Tháng bảy 2014)

em ten la` TRAN` VU~ NHA^N, sinh nam 1989, em da~ co' vo. nhu*ng ly ho^n 1 nam nay roi`, vo. em di theo Viet Kieu roi`, gio` em dang nuoi dua' con trai 2 tuoi?, em la` ve^. si~ va` tai` xe' xe du lich, cao 1m70 va` nang 70kg, em muon' vao` SG di lam` va` can` cho^~ de? o? 1 tuan` roi` em xin duoc viec roi` thi` em se~ don. ra o? rieng va` khong lam` phien` chi. nua~, so' st 0905408330, em la` nguoi` Quang Ngai~, neu' chi dong` y' thi` em se~ mua ve' xe vao` Sg ngay lap. tuc'. nick yahoo:

nguyenvanphong_vn1990 roi` em gui hinh` anh? cho chi xem.


----------



## Fartezs (29 Tháng bảy 2014)

chả biết bao giờ mới ta mới được lọt vào mắt quý bà 8->8->8->

ảo tưởng chút )


----------



## ongtrum_hn (29 Tháng bảy 2014)

Mọi người vào đây tham gia tìm bạn online này, trang này mới ra nên hơi ít người, mọi người vào tham gia cho xôm[DOUBLEPOST=1406648778][/DOUBLEPOST]Mọi người tham gia cho vui nhé


----------



## Jimmy huynh (1 Tháng tám 2014)

Tôi tên huỳnh 23t đang thất nghiệp đang tìm việc làm có việc làm gì ổn định lương cao giới thiệu tôi với thank you !


----------



## hoanghung26890 (14 Tháng tư 2015)

Hi cả nhà đêm lo lắng không ngủ đc tình cờ vào website này thấy hay xin để lại thông tin mong được các chị giúp đỡ
 em vừa ra trường đang khó khăn , e cao1.70m, nặng 65kg ngoại hình ưa nhìn, chị naò giúp đỡ được e xin liên lạc e qua email: hoanghung26890@gmail.com ( nt qua email sẽ gửi ảnh e ở Thủ Đức Tp. HCM, Thanks!)


----------

